# Art > Personal Art >  soccer player's name

## ralphboats

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...It3hb5Qg4U/pub

----------


## gerryswo

I'm as open to the interpretation of art as the next person, but I don't really see the art in your "soccer player's name." Unless you drew each individual LEGO block that makes up the name. 

I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I just don't see the art in what you've presented.

----------

